# Makoplasty and total knee



## cwilson3333 (Feb 18, 2013)

Patient had a Makoplasty [27446], which failed, and now has to have a Total Knee Replacement.  Some say this is a "Revision", which I do not agree with.

This is how I think the surgery should be coded and would like to know if this is the correct billing for this surgery.

CPT 27488 for the Removal of the Prosthesis
CPT 27447 for the Total Knee Replacement

Waiting for responses,

CW


----------



## cwilson3333 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Mako vs Total Knee*

Still waiting for some ortho joint specialists on my coding selection of 

Removal Prosthesis [Makoplasty] 
Total Knee or Revsion Knee Arthroplasty

WC


----------



## nyyankees (Feb 25, 2013)

cwilson3333 said:


> Still waiting for some ortho joint specialists on my coding selection of
> 
> Removal Prosthesis [Makoplasty]
> Total Knee or Revsion Knee Arthroplasty
> ...



sounds like you are converting a prior knee surgery (Uni) into a Total Knee (27447). Since there is no TKA conversion code you could capture 27447 and possibly the removal of the Uni. Not 100% sure and would like to see other opinions on the removal (27488).


----------

